

Film Crit Hulk Smash: ON DESPAIR, GAMERGATE AND QUITTING THE HULK - ijk
http://badassdigest.com/2014/10/27/film-crit-hulk-smash-on-despair-gamergate-and-quitting-the-hulk/

======
justintocci
great article. i still have no idea what gamergate is about but it was really
amazing how hulk could read the hearts of all those people who said what
gamergate meant to them, and then correct them.

